# My girlie was born:)



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh wow another Oher Tannen dog will be on the board!

Congrats!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Something wrong? You deleted the content of your post.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

congrats, only 8 weeks til she comes home.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Oops!! I tried to edit it then deleted by mistake. 
Yes she's here another OT this time a female out of Olivia X Leo. Looking forward to seeing these pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

